# Burning Sky babe!



## CGriffin (Jan 22, 2007)

A teaser for everyone anxious for 'War of the Burning Sky'!  Meet....Leska.  Just pray she doesn't have your number....


----------



## Lalato (Jan 22, 2007)

That's pretty darn nice!  

--sam


----------



## pogre (Jan 22, 2007)

Some really nice art for this series - this piece is the best I have seen yet!


----------



## CGriffin (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Lalato (Jan 24, 2007)

By the way, I also really like the stuff on your site.  Very cool!  

--sam


----------

